# ride decade board?



## kimchijajonshim

This is way late, but if you got a good deal on it then go for it. It's not a great board, but it's solid for an intermediate-ish rider and it looks good for your specs. You might want to go a touch longer if you're not going to be doing any park, but it's not a huge deal. The one issue I had with that board was the fact that the edgehold in icy conditions was a little sketchy.


----------



## Guest

well no board is gonna grip real well on ice but is it real bad? i do mostly hard pack riding at resorts and they do get kinda icy somtimes and i got the 158w cause when i used the 157 rentals i like how easy it was to go side to side...maybe my next board will be longer when im better but im still kinda new(blue cirlces and a dimond here and there) and like the "flickability" of the shorter board


----------



## boarderaholic

I have to agree with the not-so-hotness of the grip. I felt it got kinda sketchy at higher speeds, but apart from that, it was a fun deck to help me progress my riding.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Nikolai said:


> well no board is gonna grip real well on ice but is it real bad? i do mostly hard pack riding at resorts and they do get kinda icy somtimes and i got the 158w cause when i used the 157 rentals i like how easy it was to go side to side...maybe my next board will be longer when im better but im still kinda new(blue cirlces and a dimond here and there) and like the "flickability" of the shorter board


Some boards do grip well on ice. My Salomon Special has much better edgehold in hardpack-y conditions. It's not that bad except when you're going very fast in icy conditions. If you're not one for going bomber speed, I wouldn't worry about it. But when I was going very fast, it had a tendency to wash out on me. I thought it was a because I sucked (and I did when I first started riding that board, so that may still have been part of it), but on other boards I have ridden I've washed out quite a bit less in equally bad conditions. If relatively new and you're planning on going pretty fast, I wouldn't worry about it. Like Boarder, it helped progress my riding, I had a lot of fun times on it, and I have a soft spot in my heart for it.


----------



## EverBorN

To me it seemed the decade is alot like the custom x. It's stiff, sharp edges, good for high speeds.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

EverBorN said:


> To me it seemed the decade is alot like the custom x. It's stiff, sharp edges, good for high speeds.


Uh... what exactly are you basing that on? Because they are very different boards, in shape, construction, and sidecut.


----------



## EverBorN

Nothing really, just seemed that way to me :dunno:


----------



## kimchijajonshim

EverBorN said:


> Nothing really, just seemed that way to me :dunno:


No offense dude, but that is a terrible basis for commenting. Not trying to be mean, but it doesn't help anybody spreading the hearsay that's so prevalent in online snowboarding forums (and online forums period). I have a tendency to do the same occasionally, which I am trying to tone down (though that's more me being under mistaken impressions than straight conjecture).


----------



## Guest

EverBorN said:


> To me it seemed the decade is alot like the custom x. It's stiff, sharp edges, good for high speeds.


I've rode both the decade and custom X and they are nothing alike. The custom X is a far better snowboard than the decade. That's the worst comparison based off nothing like Kim pointed out. 

The decade was one of the worst boards i rode this year, just like Kim pointed out the edge grip on that board is crap, it rode okay on groomers and carving and nothing special...i've rode other boards that were better to ride than the decade.

There are better all mountain boards out there, so unless you have some screaming deal on the decade...i'd pass by it for a better board. Your choice though


----------



## lisevolution

I have ridden my Decade 165w for the last 3 seasons and I love it. It definitely is not the best board in icy conditions as I see mostly here on the east coast but it turns smoothly and powerfully on the groomers and is very stable at anything but light speed. I've been riding for over 10yrs now and this is the board I've had the most fun on. I'm switching it up this year and going with a LibTech SkunkApe due to the MagneTraction for the icier east coast conditions, but if you can get a good deal on one it is very safe choice and will serve you well.


----------



## Dcp584

Dude how big are you that is a gigantic board? Granted in my collection of boards I have a 169 Bullet and I'm only 5'11" Medium build, brown hair, hazel eyes oh hell this isn't the personals.... haahah just kidding, god I'm dumb sometimes, thats ok I thought it was funny....but yea I bought that cause I was uninformed and just said sure that works. But it was a great ride and got me real comfortable with high speed cause it rode like a caddy.


----------



## lisevolution

Dcp584 said:


> Dude how big are you that is a gigantic board? Granted in my collection of boards I have a 169 Bullet and I'm only 5'11" Medium build, brown hair, hazel eyes oh hell this isn't the personals.... haahah just kidding, god I'm dumb sometimes, thats ok I thought it was funny....but yea I bought that cause I was uninformed and just said sure that works. But it was a great ride and got me real comfortable with high speed cause it rode like a caddy.


Lol, I'm 6'3 and right now 230lbs but I've ridden this board at a weight up to 250lbs. The sweetspot on this one was at the weight I'm at now... lighter and it's a bit stiff, heavier and it's bit soft. Believe me, you have no idea how difficult it was before companies started making wide boards!


----------



## Guest

Sorry to bump a really old thread but im a newb looking for my own board. Is the ride decade board really that bad for someone just starting out?


----------



## lisevolution

how new are you??? It's an intermediate level board though it is a bit forgiving. It's not going to hurt you to start with a stiffer board but it may be more difficult the first few times till you learn how to handle it


----------



## Guest

New as in the first time ive ever been up was last thrusday! :laugh: Ive been longboarding for years though so I didnt do to bad for my first time. I used my buddies old board but its kind of beat and the back binding came undone on me a couple times. So im just looking for a board thats decent to start on yet will keep me busy for a couple years, and affordable.


----------



## lisevolution

the decade is a good board for that also let me suggest the Rome Solution as an option also. What's your statistics (weight,height,boot size)?


----------



## Guest

well i started this thread and i did get the decade and have scicned loved it...i have put prolly 6 trips on it or so and it is working out great for me so far...i havent found it unstable at all at highspeeds though one really has to make that boards one's bitch hehe...really got to push it around but once you do get that under your belt its a fun board...gonge, when i bought this board i had one season of exp under my belt(just used rental boards) so i wasnt totally new but like lise said it might take some gettin used to if your new cause its stiff and harder to move around than somthin like my friend burton twin


----------



## Guest

^Good to hear. I like to learn on something more challenging as I tend to pick things up quicker that way.

Im 5'6'' 170lbs, size 11 boots. My friend suggested to find a 158cm board, and wide since I wear an 11. Im pretty sure I rode a bit larger board last week as my other friend whos I borrowed is about 6', but it felt good. Im from Seattle so they also told me to find an all mountain board as it suits best for up here.


----------



## Guest

makes a good all around board...the 158 should fit you but you could get away withouth the wide board...mine is wide(prolly part of the reason i need to push it around more) but with 11 you can get away with using a normail with board


----------



## lisevolution

what i'd do if I were you when deciding on whether to go wide or not with the 11's is when you get your boots and bindings test the overhang for the heels/toes and see how bad it is. Different boots have different footprint sizes and thus will be larger or smaller. Some companies you'll be fine with a normal board others you may need a wide. Size 11 is like right on the cusp. The wider board will be a bit better in the pow even though it may be a bit harder to turn at first but that extra width will help it float better.

Another board outside of the Decade or Solution to look at would be the Atomic Radon which Snowolf bought as his pow stick. I haven't ridden it, but pm him and I'm sure he can give you the details


----------

